# log cabin project,from stump to finished cabin



## Yooperforeman (Sep 20, 2011)

Log cabin that my Dad and I are building.View attachment 199875
View attachment 199876


----------



## Yooperforeman (Sep 20, 2011)

Some more pics.


----------



## fraidofheights (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow. That's pretty friggin' cool.

How'd you square the logs- did you use one of those Chainsaw Mills?


----------



## Yooperforeman (Sep 20, 2011)

I had the logs squared on 3 sides with a band saw mill.Then they were sticker-piled and air dried.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice Job! 
At first I thought you were pulling our leg - the logs in the first pic looked much larger than those in the cabin, then I realized that was a 4 wheeler and not a big tractor.

Again, VERY NICE!


----------



## deevo (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice looking shack there! Great job!


----------



## Yooperforeman (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments,It's been a fun project.Just my Dad and I built it.We worked every weekend and some evenings during the week
after my regular job.It took about six weeks from starting the post foundation to finishing the roof.This weekend I plan on installing the chimney.
It's going to be my get-away place,have cookouts,ride atv's,snowmobiles,hunting season,etc.There's no electricity or running water,just an old fashioned
building.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Sep 21, 2011)

*Log Cabin, project from stump to finished cabin*

Looks Like HOME to me love it , Had one back in 1968 East side of Cascades near Nile WA. Miss it!


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 21, 2011)

copied from the other thread.....


Pretty sweet! Did you sand down the logs after it was built? How are the posts attached to the beams?


----------



## Yooperforeman (Sep 22, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> copied from the other thread.....
> 
> 
> Pretty sweet! Did you sand down the logs after it was built? How are the posts attached to the beams?



No, the logs were peeled by hand then air dried.After the walls were built,the whole building was pressure washed with bleach water.
After drying for a week,we then applied the stain and caulked the seams.Right now the building is just resting on the posts,it's not attached.
I'm going to use some angle iron and lag bolts to secure the beams to the posts.
Here's a close up of the log walls.View attachment 200133


----------



## Blazin (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice work! Gonna be a great place to get away! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## fatjoe (Sep 22, 2011)

Really nice job!!


----------



## s219 (Sep 22, 2011)

Really nice work -- looks like an awesome project.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 26, 2011)

Yooperforeman said:


> No, the logs were peeled by hand then air dried.After the walls were built,the whole building was pressure washed with bleach water.
> After drying for a week,we then applied the stain and caulked the seams.Right now the building is just resting on the posts,it's not attached.
> I'm going to use some angle iron and lag bolts to secure the beams to the posts.
> Here's a close up of the log walls.View attachment 200133


 
Looks great. What did you use for caulking the seams?


----------



## Yooperforeman (Sep 26, 2011)

treemandan said:


> Looks great. What did you use for caulking the seams?



It's a product called Log Builders caulk.


----------



## Garmins dad (Sep 27, 2011)

That would be a darn nice get away place.. heck i could call it home..


----------



## MARAZONAGT (Sep 27, 2011)

a very impressive use of the cedrus, any recent finished pics to post? thats totally awesome!!!(DC style)


----------



## Yooperforeman (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll get some more pics this weekend.I'll be finishing the chimney and installing a stove.I picked up an old Monarch wood/propane combination cook stove that I'll be using to heat the building.


----------



## Oneday (Sep 29, 2011)

Lovely a very nice get away from it all place; looking forward to seeing the next pics, thanks for sharing.

Oneday


----------



## IPLUMB (Sep 29, 2011)

Very nice. Any finished pictures?


----------



## Yooperforeman (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's some pics:

The Inside:View attachment 201437
View attachment 201438
View attachment 201439
View attachment 201440
View attachment 201441


Theres still some finish work to do,and I have to get some tools and ladders,etc.cleaned out.There's heat in the building now,so the coming months are getting cold
but I can get things done on the inside.


----------



## Blazin (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice work! I'd live there...


----------



## MARAZONAGT (Oct 3, 2011)

well that is awesome, thanks for postin up your finished work.


----------



## Old Blue (Oct 10, 2011)

*Three cheers for Yooperforeman !*

You're livin the dream man. Most excellent cabin. Way to git er done. Make sure you post some more pics when you get it fitted out for huntin and drinking beers.

I just figured out what this rep business is all about and I'm gonna double ping ya for the cabin and for the time with Pops.

A+ all the way.

Old Blue
Damn near taxed to death and nearly over regulated right out of work in...
Kali-bone-ya


----------



## Old Blue (Oct 10, 2011)

*Guess I can't double rep ya....*

but I would if I could.


----------



## cheeves (Oct 21, 2011)

Yooperforeman said:


> No, the logs were peeled by hand then air dried.After the walls were built,the whole building was pressure washed with bleach water.
> After drying for a week,we then applied the stain and caulked the seams.Right now the building is just resting on the posts,it's not attached.
> I'm going to use some angle iron and lag bolts to secure the beams to the posts.
> Here's a close up of the log walls.View attachment 200133


Very, Very Nice!!!


----------



## albhb3 (Oct 22, 2011)

great job I have always wanted to go to one of the log building schools for a few weeks would be awesome


----------

